# AR pistols



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

I searched and didn't find a thread about this already but find that strange. 

What do you guys think about this AR Pistol whathaveyou?

I heard something about sending them pictures if you don't want your dog shot. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like them, we should just have SBR with no NFA

as to the prove you have a brace with a picture , to form1 it

I keep waiting for someone to find the catch where you incriminate yourself for having one then they deny the application and come knocking

you might say I don't trust amnesty?

we will see how it goes they keep talking and haven't really set down the plan yet from what I have seen. haven't taled about it much well cause I don't need to get mad at stupidity. however I may have missed something so if you saw a full plan please share.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

20-40 million sure sounds like in common use to me by the way


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Then there's Bruen


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you have one with a brace, then take the brace off and it's just a pistol again. Oh yeah, and stop taking it to a public shooting range.


----------

